# The Change



## shadow_lugia (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh look an OOC​
_Legendaries are thought to be immortal. Most people believe they never get old or die.

This is not true.

Everyone must die... even legendaries.

However, if the legendaries were to truly die, the world would fall into chaos. No one would be left to guard it.

So, when a legendary begins to feel themselves dying, they "choose" another living creature to take over their role, be it a Pokemon or a human.

They open up a special connection between themselves and their chosen. Certain parts of their minds are transferred to the chosen. Memories, experience, attacks, and even habits of the species in general become part of the human's/Pokemon's mind. Eventually, even their bodies begin to change.

Recently, you have begun to feel different. You vaguely remember things that have not happened to you. You feel that you can do things that you know you cannot. And your own body has come to feel foreign, to both parts of you..._

<><><><><><><>

Neria sat up as her alarm clock went off, flicking the switch off to turn off the obnoxious buzz. She stretched and yawned, blinking and rubbing the sleep out of her eyes. After a few moments, she got out of bed, walking down the hallway of her tiny apartment to the kitchen for some breakfast.

In the living room, she spotted Apollo, her Manectric, splayed out on the living room floor in a deep, peaceful slumber. She tried to sneak past him, but, just like always, she failed to be silent enough, and he jerked his head up. Seeing it was only his trainer, though, he laid back down and fell asleep again, almost instantly.

_Lucky,_ Neria thought. Sometimes she really wished she were a Pokemon, able to sleep until whenever she wanted. But she was human, and had to get up early for most of the week to work.

Preparing herself a quick bowl of cereal, she sat down on the couch and flicked on the TV to watch the morning news. She only hardly listened, instead concentrating on her breakfast and Apollo, both of which she loved more than her television.


----------



## Mai (Jul 21, 2010)

Eiffie groaned and looked up. The sun was shining brightly, and it was at its peak. _Sleeping in late_ again_?_ She criticized herself. For some reason she was getting tired much earlier. She didn't feel any different aside from that though, so it was probably her. She just had to get control of herself. She was wasting life, _and_ she wasn't getting anything good for it, like actually feeling better when she woke. She wasn't any more awake or well rested than she would be if she slept reasonably. She would have to rest near a Hoothoot or something that could wake her up. She stood up and went to wander around. Walking and basking in the sun would do her some good.

((I think that she would be sleeping longer because Jirachi sleeps for a thousand years unless awakened by singing, and she's starting to sleep longer.))


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 21, 2010)

Light filtered through the shade of the tree and into Bermudo's eyes. Before that, thoug, he heard a shouting.

"Wake up! Wake up! Wake up!"

He opened his eyes to see a familiar green ball standing in front of him.

"We're on a jounrey, remember?", Francisco asked loudly, "We got places to go, man!"

"Uh... where, Frank?", Bermudo groggily questioned.

"I dunno, I just got this feeling we're heading in the right direction.", the Natu answered.

"But... uh... where DOES the right direction lead?", the Lairon asked.

"That's a really good question. I wish I knew," Francisco answered, "In any case, we're away from that loser. Man, this is so much cooler."

"Yeah, I can be... the strongest now!", Bermudo heartily answered, before returning to his usual slow tone, "Wait... did you just... not answer my question? Where are we going?"

"That's irrelevant. We're going, period. Trust me, something good's gonna come. I can feel it.", Francisco replied, "But first, breakfast."

And he nimbly hopped up the tree and ate how he usually did, grabbing at shoots and dropping berries to the ground.

"This place sucks.", Bermudo complained, "No metal! No tasty water!"

"Where we're going, you won't have to worry.", Francisco reassured, "Well, I hope. But I have insight, man. Just trust me."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 21, 2010)

Walking, walking, walking... hrm. 

Walking, walking, walking! Heh... 

Walking, walking, walking... that's all her mind was thinking about. It was blank in this horrendously early morning. It only thought of which way her foot steps were taking her body. About the simple act of locomotion. 

Although there wasn't much to look at that she hadn't already seen. She'd been to the Vermillion Harbor several times, seen all the sights, and they weren't really all too interesting. She was awake from the getgo and awake for a really long while... she supposed it was just excitement for going to the next region that made her unable to sleep much. Still, there wasn't much excitement so much as a dull luster in her dark eyes.

Stepping in her wake quite peppily, however, was her Arcanine. He seemed the complete opposite of his master, his trot quite energetic in comparison to the lethargic dark haired girl's zombie-like pace. She didn't seem to notice though. Pretty much everything that had nothing to do with her goal of continuing to walk escaped her droopy eyes' notice.

Drearily, she handed her ticket to the ticket master, who was looking it over... well, she figured she'd get some sleep on the ship.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 21, 2010)

There was a lone figure in a cave. It was floating up and down in the air, looking as if it were asleep. It appeared to be a fox or a jackal. It was soon surrounded by a light blue aura and stop floating. It set it's hind paws on the ground and unfolded its arms. Two extentsions on the back of its head raised up and the creature open its eyes. It was a Lucario. Storm, the Lucario. She took a few steps inside the cave and glanced over the dead body of her last meal. A Pidgey lay on the ground beside her, heal-eaten. She sat down and finished it with a few hungry gulps, then drug the body outside of the cave to right beneath tree she caught it in. She began to bury the body, saying an ancient Lucario prayer as she did. "I give thanks to Rulala for the life of this pidgey, and for the meal of which it has provided me. May it live well in the Spirit Realm." Out of the corner of her eye, she thought she saw a figure move. When she turned, it was a Dusknoir, messenger of the Spirit World, guiding a Pidgey. The Pudgey turn his head to her, and she bowed to one knee. "Thank you" she muttered as they passed. The Pidgey just nodded its head and turned to follow its guide into the afterlife.

((Yeah. Storm's a devoted follower of the after life and Rulala is the Ancient Lucario guide of the Hunt and Harvest. Ancient religion tiem.))


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 21, 2010)

Spike arrived in Vermillion City, taking a cab from Cerulean, through Saffron and down to the ports. He had already purchased tickets for a luxury cruise liner to take him from Vermillion to the port town of Sunyshore in Sinnoh. He whispered to a pair of Pokeballs he held in his hands, taking them from his pockets. "Don't worry, guys..." he spoke to them. "I know you don't like it much in there, but I'll let you out as soon as we're on the ship."

His contract with the Cerulean City Gym was finally up, and while they had made clear their interest in keeping their 'star attraction,' Spike wanted to take an extended vacation, after which he intended to negotiate a new contract with the Gym. He wanted to visit the Sinnoh region for a little while, see all the new Pokemons there and participate in some contests in Hearthome City and in the Resort Area to the north, as well as get a chance to relax and surf on the beaches east of Pastoria, known as some of the most brutal and wild in the region.

Placing the balls back in his pockets, Spike headed up to the ticket counter. But it was then he started to feel it... it began with a simple headache. Groaning for a moment, he held his forehead with his hand, looking ahead. "Man, I've been getting this headache on and off for the last week... This relaxation time must be just what I need..." Paying more attention to the burning, throbbing sensation in his head, Spike barely saw where he was going, ending up bumping gently into the back of the young lady in front of him. This quickly snapped him back to reality. "Woah, I'm sorry there..." He couldn't quite place it, but she looked familiar somehow... Hmm, maybe she had battled at the Cerulean gym before? Her Arcanine nearby though was a rather intimidating sight, and he clutched one of his pokeballs in his left pocket, the one containing his Milotic, Tanya, while outwardly trying to look friendly. "Hey, have we met before? I'm Spike." He offered his right hand to her to shake while the ticket booth was looking over her ticket.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 21, 2010)

Rose was already outside at this time in the morning. She was always out at this time, actually; her Bayleef tended to like the light at this time. It was sitting right next to her actually, the yellow sauropod-like Pokemon, letting the weak light shine on its face. The Bayleef smiled her usual smile that came across her face when she did this, and hummed just a little, which made Rose smile. She liked the sound of her humming Bayleef. Affectionately, she placed a hand on her Grass-type's back.

Normally, Rose was cold at this hour. Today, though, it seemed almost as if it were warmer, but Bayleef was still cuddling up in the same way. Weird... maybe Bayleef was just feeling different, or maybe it was her. But it wasn't a difference big enough to matter to Rose, and she just enjoyed the feeling of sitting on the sidewalk in the morning. She was liking it more than usual today... it just felt so much calmer for no apparent reason.

As the sun rose higher in the sky, Rose looked at her Pokemon as she looked at the Trainer. "You ready for a little bit of breakfast?" Rose asked just as her stomach growled. Bayleef grinned, nodding. Her red eyes were closed shut contentedly. They both stood up at approximately the same time and headed into the house by the water in Cherrygrove. Rose had some berries ready for Bayleef and perhaps some cereal or something for herself.

((EDIT: are we supposed to be taking a boat somewhere?))


----------



## Flora (Jul 21, 2010)

Any other trainer would probably be woken up by an alarm clock, or possibly one of their Pokemon gently tapping them on the shoulder.

Mike? Oh, he was woken up, as usual, by his Mismagius playing the bass. With her mind. Mike was more than annoyed by this.  "Andy, there's many ways of waking people up," he sighed. "Playing the bass is one of the more...not-well-accepted ways."

_You only have yourself to blame~_ Andy said telepathically as she smiled - or at least made some semblance of a smile. She was right; he was the one that wanted his Pokemon to be "well-rounded" or some random nonsense like that. Hence why Alex the Mudkip was so good at playing the drums. With his head.

Mike jumped out of bed, but not without noticing that he somehow learned to jump rather high.  He was a bit bewildered by the discovery at first, but he simply shrugged it off, thinking that training Jay against him might have caused it.

Or that Andy was playing a trick on him.  That theory might be more likely.

((so yeah Andy can talk telepathically.  I figured since she was a ghost she could do that ^^;))


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 21, 2010)

Huh... hrmmmgh hmm?

It took her a few moments to realize that a voice was attempting to penetrate the tired haze of her mind... it just sounded like another part of the scenery, just another person blarghing on... but wait... they were... blarghing on to... her, maybe?

She turned her hazy gaze up at the tall dude. At least, he was tall to her. Sort of intimidating, actually... she stuck a bit closer to her Arcanine who growled a bit and looked down suspiciously at the new man who had been talking to her. Apparently he seemed to think... they had met before? The girl pushed her mind as hard as she could, trying to get those slow gears within to mash and clash and MOVE. It was a failure, as she couldn't really remember anything. She was too tired to even really talk that intelligently.

"Uh... I don't... think so." Arylett furrowed her brow and just stared at his hand without taking it. It was a good excuse to avoid looking at his eyes.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 21, 2010)

Spike looked down at her eyes, not seeming shy about it, but seemed a little disappointed when she didn't return the favor. He sighed a bit, and took his hand back, taking his ticket out. By now, the ticket booth would be about ready to give her ticket back and he was ready to give his to them. As he was holding his ticket out for the man, he asked, nonchalantly, "Have you ever been to Cerulean Gym?"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 21, 2010)

Tick tock, tick tock! Mind... won't you work faster? 

Her mind didn't even answer from how dull and lethargic it felt. It was moving at a snail's pace, each new development was slipping past it. She vaguely noticed that the ticket guy talking to her, telling her that he was finished with her ticket. She reached a hand out to take the ticket slowly and unsteadily.

The girl rubbed her eyes a bit and let out a yawn, trying to shake off the tediousness.

"Yeah... I have. Got me a badge there..."


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 21, 2010)

Strange how water was so important, even to a Fire-type Pokemon. It was an odd thing to be thinking, but she had little to do other than nibble the grass or stare off dreamily into the horizon, so Nephtys was thinking. She normally didn't bother with being introspective, as there were enough dangers to her herd to be forced to pay attention to her surroundings at all times, but it was surprisingly peaceful today. No predators, not that many would try to take such a strong herd on, no humans to chase away... There hadn't even been challenges to her position as herd leader. Strange, that, as the younger ones were always jostling for rank, always eager to have more. Too naiive to know what they had to give up, what they had to change once they became leader. All they saw was the power and respect. Not that there wasn't power or respect - but it was weighed with responsibility.

Responsibility that chafed right now, when it had no reason to. 

Water - like the water around each region. She had never left Kanto... But she knew water was important, just as it was her bane. She needed to drink from it, no matter how careful she had to be of her flames at that moment. She wasn't sure why she kept thinking about it though - or why she was remembering her time in human lands, human cities, seeing the water filthy and tainted by their use. That wasn't right... something else to blame humans for, she supposed. She almost felt a... pull, towards the closest city. Vermillion, she guessed it was. That was... strange. 

Turning as she heard hooves, she stared down at a somewhat smaller Rapidash. He reared up for a moment to touch her own broken horn with his unscathed one - the ritual opening before a challenge. A wild impulse gripped her, and she snorted as the other returned all four feet to the ground. "Nyran?"

The younger Rapidash flinched - he had been busy composing his challenge, she supposed. "Yes, herdleader?"

"I'm tired of this. You know what, you can be herdleader now. If it doesn't break you, then you're meant for it," she said nonchalantly, already turning and trotting away. As soon as she took a step, she was aware of how right it felt - odd, but maybe she had been waiting for this. The herd was somewhat scattered, seperated into small groups to feed and relax. By the time the older ones realized what was going on, she would be long gone. Picking up the pace, she felt the exhilaration at the burst of speed, knowing where she was going, despite the strangeness of returning to a human city. At least she could make an entrance...

((Feel free to randomly spot a Rapidash on the road or something. x3 I'm not sure where everyone is or where we're supposed to be going.))


----------



## Wargle (Jul 21, 2010)

As Storm walked away from the tree and the spirits, she spotted a Rapidash on the road. _Is it alone?_ she wondered, _No, it doesn't appear to be. Or is it. I might follow it._ She began to race after the Rapidash, knowing she could keep up the pace at this speed, near running, but not yet. She was behind the strange horse, and decided to flank it and talk to it. As she ran up alongside it, she noticed it was female. "Hello. I noticed you running on your own, and rapidash are normally herd animals. I also noticed you were feeling mixed feelings and I wondered if you were okay."

_I wonder if the Rapidash will attack me?_


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 21, 2010)

Flamara woke up to bright sunshine and stretched, suddenly freezing and looking at the alarm clock. _CRAP CRAP CRAP IM LAAAAAAAATTE!_ she thought as she jumped out of bed, throwing on a random outfit that miracuously matched, brushing her hair and teeth so fast she was surprised that her hair and teeth didn't fall out. She pinned back her hair using her signature hair pin, and ran outside, where the bus was just leaving. "WAAAAIIIIT!!!" she yelled, but the bus didn't stop. She slumped down to the ground, not having a ride that day as her dad was, er, _unavailable_, and her mom was at work already. _Wait..._ she thought, and called out Pirono, her shiny Raidash. How cool would it be to arrive on a shiny Rapidash?

"Pirono, assistance needed!" she said, her signature call. "Pirono, do you mind giving me a ride to school today? I missed the bus." Pirono made a Rapidash noise and nodded, nudging my hand. "Thanks, Pirono!" I said, giggling to myself. He lowered himself so that I could get on his back for the ride. I felt a shock of... a weird sensation, and Pirono seemed to feel it too. "You okay?" she asked, and he nodded. Pirono looked over to the left, so Flamara looked over there too, and there was another Rapidash and a Lucario. "Hey there. You lost? Do you even have a trainer?" she asked.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pirono was slumbering peacefully in his Pokéball when she heard Flamara, his trainer, say "Pirono, assistance needed!" He quickly woke up, knowing Flamara needed him for something. "Pirono, do you mind giving me a ride to school today? I missed the bus." Pirono knew basically what this "school" was; it was a place for trainers to learn information. "Sure!" Pirono said, knowing she wouldn't understand him, so he nodded and nudged her hand as a sign of affection. "Thanks, Pirono!" she said, giggling. Pirono lowered himself to let his trainer on, but when she was all the way on, he felt a... shock wave, it felt like. "You okay?" Flamara asked; she obviously felt it too. Pirono nodded, and looked to the left; there was another Rapidash, and a Lucario. He heard Flamara saying something to them, but he had other things to say. "Don't mind her; she's just concerned. I'm Pirono, and you are...?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Raiden woke up and walked over to his dresser, getting dressed and brushing out his hair. Today was the day; _he was going to tell Flamara Lera he liked her._ He made sure everything about him was perfect, and walked out the door to the bus, which arrived five minutes later. When the bus was down the street to Flamara's stop, she wasn't there. Raiden wondered if she was sick. That moment was short lived as he heard her yell "WAAAAIITT!". She must have missed the bus. He chuckled to himself. _She'll be here later,_ he thought to himself. _It just gives me time to think over what I'm, gonna say._

((EDIT: Postninja'd on the Rapidash thing. I'll edit to see you too.))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 21, 2010)

Lacuna had to be one of those early risers. Unless she for some reason went to bed late, she hated waking up late - even if it was ten minutes after seven. For this reason, she was already out and about in Olivine, taking a stroll near the seashore. She had heard that there was a town way out there on the ocean, but there wasn't really a way she could believe it. She just thought it would be fun to visit other places, and not some city that might not even exist. She thought it was fun just to live here, even if the boats in the marina were sometimes noisy. If she could go to another region, that would be fun, too -- but taking a boat would make it a long trip.

Lacuna was fond of going on boats, but she didn't do so often. Usually she just stayed home and took care of essentially random activities around the city. She tried to not annoy people while doing whatever she was doing at the time, and she didn't want to destroy the city or anything...


----------



## Mai (Jul 21, 2010)

Eiffie wandered around, tiredly looking at the sun and waiting for it to give her energy. Then she turned and saw an odd sight; a lucario, rapidash, and human riding a rapidash were gathered. She decided to intrude on their meeting, perhaps she might meet some friends. 

"Hello! Hello!" She called out as she ran, the sun was up and she was feeling great. She was feeling even perkier. _Looks like it's going to be a really nice day!_


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 21, 2010)

Francisco suddenly stopped.

"What's going on?", Bermudo asked.

"Look.", Francisco said indicating something in front of him. There were shapes, made out to be a group of Pokemon, but there was a human riding one of them, a Rapidash, "They're having a chat up there. How about we join them?"

"Oh come on, did you say we've got places to go? Things to... meet?", Bermudo questioned with a bit of exhaustion.

"Sure, but isn't it nice to meet other people along the way?", Francisco shot back, "Just be a bit more postive about this. Come on."

Francisco hopped up to the group, Bermudo slowly following.

"Good day. What brings you all together?", Francisco asked the group.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 21, 2010)

_Riku opened his eyes. He was in the air, flying. Clouds danced under him like the Kimono Girls of Johto. Riku tried to move but he couldn't._

Riku opened his eyes. He was still leaning up against the entrance to Diglett's Cave.

"That dream...felt so real." the Grovyle muttered.

He looked over to the port.

"A lot of people going to the port today." he said.

He edged closer to see if anything was going on.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 21, 2010)

Max woke up to the sound of his Heracross and Sneasel training. His brother, Charley, was bellow him in the bottom bunk. Max felt it annoying that, at six feet tall, he still had to sleep in a bunk-bed with his nine-year-old little brother. A bunk bed that was only 
5' 5"long. So, every night when Max went to bed, he had to decide whether to cover up his chest, or the bottom part of his legs. He started down the bunk-bed ladder, which collapsed sending him towards the ground. (Deoxys crashing to Earth, get it?) He went to wake his brother up, but realized that it was saturday. So, Max decided to let him sleep as long as he wanted. Instead, Max changed his clothes and headed towards the backyard where his pokémon liked to sleep. He opened the back door, only to confirm his suspicions. There were Heracross and sneasel, going at it. Of course, Honchkrow was flying through his hoops that Max had set up a few days ago. It seemed as if Sneasel was winning, until Heracross also took to the sky, preparing a Hyper Beam.

 "Okay, that's enough for now," Max said. "I brought some food, and we're just going to relax until Charlie wakes up. Then we'll all head to Vermillion."


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 21, 2010)

((I'm so popular. O_o))

Nephtys snorted as a Lucario began keeping pace with her. She was tempted to try and go faster, to outrun the stranger, but she had no real reason to at the moment. And to make it worse, her follower spoke to her, asking if she was alright. She was somewhat surprised to find that she was - she didn't feel guilty or bad for leaving her herd to fend for themselves. Prancing somewhat, she let the flames around her hooves increase, as much to remind the Lucario what she was speaking to as to improve her mood. "As it so happens, I have left my herd. Just now, really," she told the other. "And I am fi-" She broke off, scenting newcomers. Another Rapidash - a shiny - and a human on its back. She stamped, shifting her weight and lowering her head as she thought of what to do. She could attack - if the human decided to try and capture her she would have to fight anyways.

But at the same time, she thought she felt a... pull towards the human. Strange. There was another one, but it was fainter, and in a different direction. She tossed her head, staring the other Rapidash down. She had been a herdleader, and thus strong enough to take down most other Pokemon. "I am Nephtys," she said, snorting. An Espeon approached, followed by a Natu, Lairon and a Grovyle, and she rolled her eyes, stamping again. Were they breeding to all be approaching her this quickly?

"I am Nephtys," she repeated, glaring at them as if they had all come at the same time on purpose. "Since there's a human here, I might as well keep going..." Especially if the girl decided she wanted pair of Rapidash for some stupid reason. Tossing her head, she trotted a few steps forward, seeking to escape the crowd. 

((I think I got everyone. Feel free to still pester her~))


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 21, 2010)

Flamara watched as more Pokémon arrived, and the other Rapidash left. "Take care!" she yelled toward the other Rapidash, sincerely hoping it would find wherever it was going. She felt another shock wave, stronger this time. "Come on, Pirono, I'm gonna be late!" Flamara yelled as her shiny Rapidash took off toward school.

------------------
"You're late." the teacher said as Flamara walked into class. "Sorry..." Flamara sighed as she took her seat. A note flew over to her from diagonally behind her. She opened it.

_Late again, huh?_ it said.

_Yeah..._ she wrote and flung it behind her.

_Well, do you wanna have lunch with me?_ Flamara looked behind her to see Raiden pretending to listen, blushing a little. God, he was so cute.

_Yeah, sounds great._ she said, tossing it behind her again.

_Meet you at your locker before lunch then!_ he wrote back. Flamara smiled.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"Nephtys, huh?" Pirono said back to the Rapisash. He felt a strange... pull, and he wasn't sure why.

"Since there's a human here, I might as well keep going..." Mephtys said before leaving. "Really, she only cares for other Pokémon..." Pirono sighed.

"Come on, Pirono, I'm gonna be late!" he heard Flamara yell, so he took off running toward her school before being called back.
((I would type Raiden's POV, but it's less exciting and I have no time; I have a check-up to go to XD))


----------



## Mai (Jul 21, 2010)

"Why leave so soon because of humans,  Nephtys? Want to talk?" Eiffie asked. She was in a good mood, and the rapidash seemed nice.

"I'm Eiffie. Maybe we could be friends." The espeon said. She didn't have many friends that weren't eeveelutions.

"To start off, what's wrong with humans? They aren't that bad, as long as they aren't trying to catch you. Have you had a bad experience with them? They can be kind of mean..." Eiffie rambled, hapy and contented.


----------



## Lili (Jul 21, 2010)

"Seldon, wait up!"

"Kid, stop following me! I've told you a million times before, go back to the Daycare! They'll take good care of you there. I just need to get back into the wild, where I belong."

"But you know my parents!"

"Knew! I _knew_ your parents. They died a long time ago, remember? Anyway, stop bugging me," the Sudowoodo said angrily. Seldon didn't want to deal with this brat anymore. The small Piplup came racing towards him, making Seldon wonder how something could waddle so fast. "Don't leave me, Seldon! I don't know how to get back!" the chick cheeped, putting his stubby arms around Seldon. Suddenly little Zacharias Junior was pushed back, falling onto the dusty trail.

"Listen, Zacharias. If you try to follow me one more time, I'll attack you. I'm tired of your crap." As the Sudowoodo turned around again, Zacharias sopke up. "Don't go," he whimpered.

Suddenly he turned around again, Flailing aimlessly in an attempt to scare the Piplup. It worked, causing the penguin-resembling hatchling to scream. He stopped for a second, looking down at the now-crying baby Pokemon. As he turned around, he felt a slight regret leaving him there.

It took Zacharias a good ten minutes to stop crying and realize that he was alone along the trail. Looking around, he got up and waddled over to a stone formation, only to sit down and lean next to it and break out crying again.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 21, 2010)

Lacuna truthfully _did_ want to explore new places. And being in Olivine, it was obvious she had a boat pass ... but as she stuck her hand in her pocket and pulled out the slip of paper, she realized that she couldn't remember the last time she used it, even though she could remember last night. She had experienced one of her oddest dreams...

She remembered not the location, but a silhouette of a man she had never seen before. She felt connected to him, but also felt that they were supposed to be enemies ... the strange whirl had confused her.

But it was just a dream. Not like it meant anything. She also remembered dreaming about a Luxray with wings who quickly had his wings disintegrated and quickly fallen and died. But that was more random. She felt cooped up here in THIS city, so why not visit another one? The boat might have a leaving time soon ... and she didn't really care where it was going, as long as it got her and her five Pokemon out of here and to somewhere they hadn't been before.

She found herself sauntering absently towards the port, hoping for a nice ferry ride or something.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 21, 2010)

The rapidash left, and mroe arrived. A human on a shiny Rapidash was there, but the duo soon left. An Espeon, Natu, and a Lairon were left. The Espeon was talking to the leaving Rapidash, which left Storm with a Natu and a Lairon. One had two types that she weak to. And the Lairon might not trust her because Lairon are weak to just about every attack a Lucario can preform. _Great._ She thought. _I wonder if I can sacrifice the Natu to Fehraloe?_ Fehraloe was the Lucario god of Present Life. Lucario are supposed to make monthly sacrifices to him. Her last one was a standard Mareep sacrifice. She had made it two weeks ago but surely another one, a Natu wouldn't hurt?

_Nah._ she decided, _I always did kind of like them._ Storm always had a small fondness for the hopping tennis balls. So she decided to spare its life. Like she would sacrifice it here anyway. The Espeon might try to retaliate.

"What are you all doing here?" she decided to ask.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 21, 2010)

As Rose and her Bayleef finished their breakfast of cereal and berries respectively, the former noticed that it was getting noticeably lighter outside. She smiled, wondering if Bayleef would like to see the ocean up close. She walked to the door and then beckoned to the cream-colored Grass type, inviting her to come out to the beach. Bayleef nodded quickly, prancing after her trainer. 

The duo headed out to the shore, where the beach was smooth and trees grew just on the water a little to the north. The tide was gentle here, so her Pokemon probably wouldn't be startled by too much moving water. The two sat on the shore just out of reach of the waves, watching wistfully. Rose sifted damp sand through her hands over and over. It felt so weird and good at the same time... it almost felt like a Ditto, maybe. She had never actually touched one, but she knew that it was squishy... like the sand. Her hands were getting dirty, but if she washed them off in the surf, then they would feel dry because of the salt...

Lost in thought, she didn't notice her Bayleef nudging her with her tail as she tried to drink the water. Rose immediately looked towards the Grass-type Pokemon, her hand flying towards her shoulder. "Don't do that, it's salt water!" she warned. 

Bayleef looked up at her Trainer and smiled, blushing with embarrassment a little bit. Rose merely shrugged, remembering that she was used to being by the pond up north; that was usually where they went to walk. The beach, however, was new to Bayleef, and so was the idea of briny salt water.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 21, 2010)

Lacuna entered the port building, wondering whether she would have to choose which ship she would board. Of course, that was the standard, but it was hard to tell what was standard and what wasn't in this world. She was expecting only a couple of ships available, and that was what she got. As she stepped up to the counter, the clerk shook his head slowly. She flipped her ship pass around towards the clerk, staring purposefully at him.

"Which ship are you planning to board?" he asked with slight exasperation. (Lacuna guessed that he had to say this to every single customer he came across during his business hours at the counter. 

"Whichever one has snacks on it," she replied curtly. "And that loops back here shortly."

The clerk seemed confused, and he held up a forefinger as if he had just obtained an idea. "There's one that goes to Kanto and back... it loops around the southern shore of Johto, too."

She nodded slowly and slipped the pass back into her hip pocket. "When does it leave? Soon?"

Still looking slightly perplexed, the clerk nodded and stepped aside, allowing Lacuna to pass onto the ship. It wasn't huge, but it was fine for her. She was surprised that there was one that she could actually board, but hopefully the ride wouldn't be too long. Maybe she would meet somebody on it.


----------



## Thorne (Jul 22, 2010)

((Argh why am I late))

Neil took his eyes away from his book and glanced at the clock, he was getting hungry, but the fridge was mostly empty. He thought for a while, he was staying home because he felt sick today, walking down to the store and getting something would hardy kill him. He put down his book on the small table next to the sofa and stood up, stretching a bit. He picked up his wallet on the way out, and began walking down the street, music playing in his earphones.

Neil hadn't felt well for some time now. Or rather, he hadn't felt like himself. It bothered him immensely,. He had always been very bound to what was familiar, and recently he had been far more worried and stressed than usually. He could also swear that his skin glittered at times.

He didn't like it.

((So yeah I'm kinda lost if someone feels like meeting Neil than go ahead))


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 22, 2010)

"What brings us here?", Francisco echoed to the Lucario, most of the others having left, "You know, I wish I knew. I really do, but instead, I don't. All I can say is, we're on a journey looking for... well... I don't know. Something tells me there's something great awaiting us at the end, but I don't know what. Not that there's anything wrong with simply wandering."

"When's that gonna be anyway? We've been walking for ages...", Bermudo asked.

"No," Francisco answered, "It's only been 2 and a half days."


----------



## Flareth (Jul 22, 2010)

Riku smirked a bit at Francisco and Bermudo. He glanced around.

"Looks like one of the humans entered the boat place." Riku said, noticing one missing from the pile of humans and Pokemon, "It's odd.....so many people crowding around this city. It's like we were all called here."

He laughed.

"Yeah right....why would we be?" he snickered.


----------



## Mai (Jul 22, 2010)

"Huh? Why am I here? Well, I was walking around and I saw you guys. I just thought I should go meet you." Eiffie said, almost forgetting about the rapidash.

"I mean, it's nice to meet new people, right?" The espeon said, looking at the small crowd. _It would be great if all of these people become my friends._


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 22, 2010)

"Exactly why I hopped over here when I saw a group congregating.", Francisco told the Espeon, "Nothing more pleasant than meeting new people on a journey. Except maybe a nice tree, I like trees. But that's me."

"I'm hungry...", Bermudo said.

"Look, I'm sure we can find something nice for you to eat in a bit.", Francisco told him, "Actually, that might be hard considering what you eat... Just hang tight. Ah, but getting back... Why would we be called together? I dunno as well, like I said earlier, me and my buddy here are searching for an unknown thing... Oh, but I talk of meeting new people but forget you don't know our names. My name is Francisco, but just Frank is fine. And this guy here is Bermudo, my companion. My brother-in-arms."

"Umm... Nice to meet you, I guess...", Bermudo said, clearly tiring of the small talk.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 22, 2010)

"AAAH!" Neure said as he jerked his head up from the table. "Di- did you see any of that?" he asked, looking at an inanimate radio. the radio turned orange and grew eyes. "_There were flashes, but they didn't last long. why?_" it asked, in an electric voice.
 "I just had some sort of nightmare," Neure said. "I was trapped in some kind of virtual world, and someone was trying to stop me from escaping."

"_What do you suppose that means?_" asked Rotom.
"I don't think there's any literal meaning. I think it's just one of those nightmares where there's something trying to get you and there's no way to escape or stop it."
"_I thought you didn't have nightmares,_" Rotom said.
"I thought so, too," Neure said. "I hope it doesn't happen again. that would ruin everything."

He took the sensors off his head and went to the computer. he opened up the recording. for a while, it just said _no signal_, but suddenly there was a screech and a pair of white eyes and a toothy grin, and then nothing again. Neure jumped at the sight of it.
"I remember there being more of it than this," he said, "I wonder what's wrong with the translating software."


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 22, 2010)

((I have no idea how much time has passed since my charries left for school. When it's around noon, tell me, because I have no other things to post besides that.))


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 22, 2010)

As Spike handed in his ticket, waiting for it to be observed and stamped, he looked down at the girl's badge from the Cerulean Gym. "Ah, well, that's nice. I've been working at the Gym for the last few years. Maybe I saw you when you were battling. There aren't really that many people who manage to beat our leader each year." He took the stamped ticket back, though, and walked forward toward the ship's loading dock. "Well, I'm on my way to Sunyshore, in Sinnoh. Is that where you're going too?" He asked the girl, but suddenly he started to hear something odd. As he started looking back, he noticed several Pokemon starting to run free in the city. "What the... what's going on back there..." The humans around them seemed to be keeping their distance, but Spike didn't want to take any chances that someone could get hurt. He sighed, and took out his pokeball from his left pocket, opening it. 

A large Milotic, maybe 30 feet long, soon sat still on the dock, with her tail resting off in the water.  Spike looked up at her, speaking to her while pointing to the wild Pokemon nearby. "Tanya, can you call out to them? Tell them they need to go home, that the city is no place for them."

The sea serpent nodded, and suddenly began to sing, in a beautiful, haunting, enchanting melody. Her song was like her version of Hypnosis, and she could use it to attempt to reach out to others on a subconscious level.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 23, 2010)

((Mewtwo (and pretty much everyone else), feel free to time skip if it's just you by yourself. It's probably more convenient, as timelines can be kind of fuzzy without anything around to relate them too. By the way, do you think humans should be able to talk to Pokemon normally here? Haven't done that yet, since I don't know your opinions.))

Rubal kept his sharp eyes on his Lanturn opponent, ready to respond to any command his trainer may give him or any threat that it could pose.

"Okay, Lanturn, use Water Gun!"

That was the other trainer, taking advantage of Rubal's weakness. The Sandslash was already sore from the repeated exposure to water, and he could only hope the same was true for the Lanturn after his own attacks.

"Try to dodge it with Rollout, Rubal!" His own trainer's command, ordered in the split second between his rival's and the Lanturn's action. Rubal immediately curled into a ball, his sharp spikes forming a spiky protection. The Lanturn released a spout of water from its mouth, brushing the tips of Rubal's spikes as he fortunately rolled out of the way in time. Using a small bump by the riverbank as a ramp, he launched himself into the air, coming down hard on the electric fish's head. He bounced off of the rubbery, moist skin as it squealed in pain from his spikes, landing on the other side of the river. He made a u-turn around the other trainer, once again bouncing off the Lanturn's head as he ordered another Water Gun. The increased momentum bounced him higher, and cut the Lanturn deeper.

"Okay, that's good, Rubal. Just keep it up, and don't let it hit you!" his trainer, Logan, shouted as he made another u-turn around him, aiming once again at his foe.

_What does he think I'm gonna do? Let myself get hit on purpose?_ Rubal thought as he bounced off the bump again, aiming at the Lanturn. He flew even higher this time, the jump harder to control. He almost fell into the water, but managed to just barely hit his mark. He rolled back around for a fourth, even stronger attack, which he was almost sure would knock the Lanturn out.

He jumped off the riverbank, getting him high into the air. Rubal thought that it almost felt like his idea of flying, the air rushing through his spikes, like an artificial wind.

With this thought, he slipped into a daydream by mistake. He would love to fly, to spread his wings and lift himself into the sky. He wouldn't have any trouble with reaching high places anymore. Hey, he could even use flight in battle, to transport his trainer, to impress anyone he came across... the possibilities were endless.

He failed to notice that the Lanturn had finally noticed his pattern, and managed to hit him dead-on with a Water Gun, knocking Rubal back and yanking him out of his fantasy. He landed with a splash in the water, which frightened him for a moment, as he couldn't swim. He then realized how shallow the water was, and stood up, letting the water wash around his feet.

Not waiting for an order from his trainer, he unleashed a Slash, letting his claws create two parallel gashes in the Lanturn's skin. It wailed in pain, before finally giving up, letting itself relax in the stream.

A red beam of light shot over Rubal's head, absorbing his defeated foe into its Great Ball. Its trainer shook Logan's hand, jumping across the stream to do so. It made Rubal realize that, despite being unusually large for a Sandslash, he was still pretty small. This river, which had required a flying leap for him to cross, was easily jumped by even young humans. It was slightly humiliating to him.

After the other trainer left, Logan walked up to Rubal and patted his head. "That was a good battle, Rubal. I thought you were going to lose for a second, but I guess you have really good reflexes. You didn't even need an order for that last attack."

As he continued to babble on, Rubal thought, _Duh. How does he think wild Pokemon even battle?_ but then shook the thought off. His trainer was young, even if he was older than Rubal himself, and still learning these kinds of things.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 23, 2010)

((OK then I'll go ahead and post this.))

Rose slipped her socks and shoes off carefully, thinking the water looked rather inviting. She dipped her feet into the water, sitting so that the waves could just barely lap at them. She pushed on the ground behind herself to stand up, watching as the water surged and then receded again, repeatedly. It was almost like a sunrise and sunset but a miniature version; Rose was mystified by this, as she knew that the water was pushed by the moon. It was almost as if they were endlessly intertwined...

Her reverie was shattered by a noise in the distance. Curious, she looked off to the horizon to see a small shape that seemed to be slowly 
approaching... a ship? But why? She hadn't heard many before that had passed by, even from the dock in this city. Out of curiosity, she stood there watching, and soon noticed out of the corner of her eye that Bayleef was also watching intently. "Sound interesting?" Rose asked absently, and Bayleef nodded.

Rose glanced at her Pokemon, and then slipped her socks back on (which was a bit of a difficulty since her feet were wet) and hastily put her shoes on. She and Bayleef began heading towards the dock, determined to board it. Rose knew that she had some money in her bag, and it could probably cover the fare to ride it.


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2010)

(('Kay))

It had taken what seemed like forever for Zacharias to finally get to Snowpoint. He remembered drudging through tall grass, climbing up a mountain, and hopping through snow as he hid in the cargo bay of the ship that he found. Something inside of him had been calling for him to leave Sinnoh, and go to an older region. He felt like he belonged there, or that he really was there half of the time. He remembered having dreams of an island and volcanoes-

The ship lurched forward, sending him flying into the box in front of him. They had taken off, and were apparently heading towards the Kanto region. To occupy himself for the trip, he knocked off the top of one of the crates in the bay, peering inside.

Sweet Moltres.

A crate full of packaged Poffins and various berries lay out in front of him, leaving the Penguin Pokemon speechless. He quickly dove into it headfirst, mouth wide open, gorging himself on the treats. He didn't notice the hours flying by as he ate, nor when the boat lurched to a halt at a smooth beach with some trees.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 23, 2010)

Lacuna took a look out the window of the ship. They were indeed approaching the halfway point of the mini-cruise. That had been a good cinnamon roll.

The dock of Cherrygrove was in sight. There was a Trainer on the beach, but Lacuna didn't find it too odd, since it could be any random person who decided to be there today. She would probably say hi as she left the boat.

She wasn't thinking about much else before she noticed that the boat was beginning to slow down. She was definitely near the shore now - and even so, before she knew it, there was a small bump, and the boat hit the dock. Probably to let on more passengers...

Lacuna stepped out onto the deck and shouted to the Trainer with the Bayleef. She waved while calling, "Hi there!" It was kind of a random thing to do, but that didn't matter TOO much, right...?


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hound jumped from the ledge and began running. Since he had left his trainer, several packs of hound-like Pokémon had chased him. First the Electrike and Manetric, then Shinx, Luxio and Luxuray, now Growlithe. _I hate my life._ He continued running, occasionally jumping to avoid another ThunderFang in the backside. He kept going, and seemed to be getting faster and faster. Suddenly, he began seeing the sky over somewhere, he wasn't sure where, but he could see towns below, passing at amazing speeds. Suddenly, he was warped back into reality as he slammed into a Rapidash. A weird one with grey flames. "Ouch" He shook his head, then stepped back and looked around. While his ability allowed him to absorb energy from fire attacks, he was still weak to many other moves. "Er...hello, everyone. Hound's my name, Fire's my game"


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 23, 2010)

Neure was working day and night in his dark, shabby Rustboro apartment. Rotom would sometimes possess the radio to tell him he had to eat or sleep. Neure only listened when he really did have to eat or sleep. 
He just couldn't get it right. That man in the Devon Corporation said it didn't work quite right on pokemon, but on humans it was supposed to work almost perfectly. He stole the machine with this assumption, but that assumption seemed to be wrong.
But at least he was close.
The PC was expected to be the real problem, but it wasn't. By hacking, he could create solid objects from the computer's matter generation program.

He was glad his parents didn't know he was a thief, though. He had previously come to Rustboro to learn, but he dropped out of school. They once thought of him as a genius, but his concentration problems always got in the way. He was, as they say, a dreamer.

Anyway, lately everyone around him had seemed a bit tired, and a bit nervous. It seemed he wasn't the only one having bad dreams.

And on the subject of bad dreams, he hadn't had any since that first one, but he was a bit paranoid that he would have another one and it would coincide with the execution of his project.

"Wait, I think I have it now!" he said. Rotom floated up to look at the computer screen. "Yes, that solves everything! I've done it!"

He and Rotom were quite excited now. He hooked the two machines up together, added a simple connective translation program, and began to drag their creation to the outside world.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 24, 2010)

She simply nodded, showing that she was taking in what the tall guy was saying. Although some of it slipped off the vague crevasses of a tired mind. Her Arcanine continued to eye him suspiciously, growling lowly. But she paid him no mind.

“Yeah… that’s where I’m going. Going to get…” She trailed off as the guy seemed to be looking in another direction… the sound of a ruckus reached her ears. Soon, she saw it as well. Her dark eyes gazed at the wild Pokemon apparently running about in the streets… huh. For some reason, they made her feel a bit restless. It seemed Arcanine agreed, as he was about to step forward to fight them away, when she saw a large awe-inspiring serpent Pokemon the likes of which she had remembered seeing once and not forgetting the impression it made on her. The girl held out her hand in front of the Arcanine, who stopped, and growled in frustration. She just watched the beautiful Pokemon work its magic, her eyes wide in admiration and amazement.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 24, 2010)

Rose quickly boarded the boat, her Bayleef at her side. She was hesitant when she reached the entrance, digging through her bag for money. Luckily, she had enough to cover the fare with a little to spare, and after handing it to the person, boarded the boat. She stopped when she noticed that someone was waving oddly at her. She examined the other girl for a moment before coming to a conclusion.

_Nope... I don't know her. She's crazy._

The Trainer shrugged inwardly, putting a hand on her Bayleef's shoulder before heading towards the person who had been wildly trying to greet her. She stopped, realizing that this person was definitely a stranger, and slowed to a stop. She glanced cautiously at Bayleef, who seemed intrigued and was cautiously approaching. Rose watched with extreme caution as her Grass-type went to investigate, and was eventually convinced to go up to the other person herself. With a sigh, she carefully approached but didn't say anything.

Bayleef cautiously sniffed the other person from afar as if she were a dog, then took another step closer, her large and red eyes curious.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 24, 2010)

Lacuna stopped waving so hard as she noticed the Trainer get up. The only reason she was going to say hello was because the Trainer looked lonely... or maybe she wanted a change of pace from the seemingly docile journey. But she was no good at reading minds, so she decided to toss that aside for now.

She felt rather startled when the Trainer's Bayleef came close to her, but started giggling quietly after she noticed how friendly the Pokemon must be. At least it wasn't biting.

When the Trainer herself started approaching, Lacuna smiled and leaned back against the nearby wall, staring out at the beach.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jul 24, 2010)

(((Yo, I'm going to have to drop out of this. Sorry, folks)))


----------



## Barubu (Jul 24, 2010)

((Same here. Yo.))


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 25, 2010)

Nephtys paused as the Espeon trailed after her. She didn't need to have any followers - she had left her herd (and was already regretting it). At least they were relatively intelligent and didn't _follow_ her everywhere. Or well, they did but not at her very heels. "Humans are weak," was her answer, and then she... continued trotting. Great conversational skills right there. 

Approaching the city, however, became a problem as she heard a faint melody. It brought to mind the memories of rolling plains, running with her herd, the joy of testing her strength... It called to her, and she found herself almost turning around - but there was that feeling again, of being tugged forward, of some sort of pulse that seemed... familiar. So she continued to step forward. She was a herd leader - she would not be swayed by something like that. And besides, it wasn't as if she was going to rampage through the city and burn things, just go through and find out what was calling her. Finally coming close to the Milotic - her skin shuddered at the sight of the Water-type -  she whinnied. "I'm not causing trouble, I'm just going through," she told the serpent calmly, shifting in her eagerness to get away from the water, and fast. And to show how much she didn't want to attack, she turned away from the Pokemon - there was an Arcanine well, and presumably two trainers - and trotted past, though she could have sworn she almost felt a tugging towards them...

Strange hunches, but she was going to go with her first. Besides, it wasn't a smart idea to stay near water. Or Water-types, for that matter.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 25, 2010)

"Step right up, come see the amazing dream machine!" Neure said. the Devon workers already surrounding him were rather unhappy about him having stolen the technology in the first place. He had to admit what he had done to them, and it took quite a talk to convince them it wasn't a bad thing. It took a while just to explain how it worked. Still though, he was drawing a crowd. 
"I have invented a machine that does the impossible! it turns dreams into reality! if you dream it while hooked up to this thing, it'll be real! no doubt about it!"
The people in the crowd seemed like they didn't know what to think. This guy was talking crazy, but he was surrounded by all these professional scientists.
"Come on, now," he said, "don't be skeptics! This stuff is scientifically proven! I'm sure it works!"
"I'm afraid he's right," said one scientist (The one who had first invented the ream reader), "all of the technology is functional."

The people started looking less cynical and more curious.
"Yes, it is. I worked hard on it. Anyway, let's get started."
He said this knowing that a TV reporter had arrived. But this wasn't about the attention. All his life, he had always had all of these amazing dreams, and he had always wished to experience one of them in reality, not just his mind.

"Now I need a volunteer."
Somebody raised their hand from somewhere in the audience. "Yes, you in the back."
A teenage girl came up before him. She had red and blue hair, as well as a pair of glasses. "Are you sure you're okay doing this?" he asked her.
She timidly nodded.
"What's your name," he asked her.
"Mera," she said.
"Okay Mera, lay down on this bench," he said, pointing to a metal bench with numerous brain sensors attached to it, and she complied. he stuck all of them on her head.
"Now," he said, "we have a volunteer to get her to fall asleep with us. Professor?"
one of the scientists took out a Pokeball and released a hypno from it.
It approached it, and swung its pendulum from side to side. Instantly she fell asleep.
Time to get to work. Neure went to the computer and set up the program, and started it up. She seemed to be sleeping rather peacefully. The dream showed up on screen. She was running in a race. And the sky was red. He booted up the PC's matter generator (which had parts of a Pokeball on it).
"Alright, in a few seconds, some physical elements of her dream should appear right over there," he said, motioning to a spot by the machine.
Everything was working perfectly. On the inside, Neure was going crazy with anticipation. Some blurry objects started to take shape. A tree, some kind of talking rock, those sort of dreamlike things.

Suddenly something appeared on screen. It was a black cloud with the same face as before. It consumed the dream. Mera screamed and woke up. And suddenly the cloud was real.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 25, 2010)

As first the Rapidash, one of the ones who seemed to have 'led' the strange convoy of Pokemon into the city, approached her, Tanya finished her song and looked down toward the firey unicorn. She could sense both uneasiness and confusion in its being... it was natural for her to be able to read others' feelings. Slithering before the Rapidash as she started to pass by, trying to cut her off, Tanya replied in a deep, resonant voice, "You're lost, aren't you. You're searching for something, but you don't know what it is, or what will happen when you find it." She began to try to surround Nephtys, eyeing the Rapidash with her deep red eyes, ones which seemed to glow almost demonically, circling her with a few feet between them. "Tell me... where do you feel it... emanating from..."

Meanwhile, Spike felt his headache seem to return with a vengeance as the Rapidash approached. He grabbed his head with his hand, feeling it pulse and throb. "Uggh..." He fell to one knee, kneeling down and cringing a little bit. _What is this strange feeling... Does that Rapidash have anything to do with it?_ It slowly started to calm down, as his body became accustomed to it, but he could feel something flowing through him, some kind of energy.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 25, 2010)

Rose hesitated as the trainer relaxed and began to gaze at the beach, stopping for a moment. But then she slowly approached, watching as if the other Trainer would attack her at any moment. Bayleef looked back at her, wondering why she was being so timid, and then stepped slowly up to the Trainer, the scent of her seeds reaching up. She smiled, tilting her head to one side and closing her eyes contentedly. 

"Are you trying to make her perk up?" Rose asked quizzically, and Bayleef nodded, looking out at the ocean as well. She was wagging her stubby tail as if she wanted to see where they were going.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 25, 2010)

Lacuna turned back to the Bayleef. It was being oddly bold, or maybe Lacuna just wasn't scary. Not like it was possible to tell, since Pokemon usually couldn't talk. She had heard of the occasionally Pokemon that could speak a human language though. Although the chance that this one could do so was considerably low.

Lacuna sniffed - there was a spicy sweetness in the air, probably coming from the shoots around the Bayleef's neck. If she remembered correctly, the scent could perk people up - and it was working, of course. Lacuna didn't feel the least bit tired anymore.

"Hi," she said to Rose, in a somewhat hyper manner.


----------



## Jester (Jul 26, 2010)

As Charlie woke up suddenly, sitting up and hitting his head on the top of the bunk bed that he had been sleeping on.  As the fog that came with sleep cleared from his mind he realized it had been a crash that woke him up.  As he looked over to the area he thought the sound had come from, Seeing that the ladder had fallen down and caused the noise. As he would then turn himself and drop his legs over the bed.  Standing up and grabbing the ladder, Setting it back up against the bunk bed and looking around for his brother.  Seeing that he wasn't in the room or the hall he would move out through the open door and down the hall into the kitchen.

"Max? Are you in here? I'm sorry for oversleeping..."

As Charlie would frown slightly, Tears welling up in his eyes as he looked around for his brother. As he would walk through the rest of the house, Looking through the Den, the Bathroom, and the Living Room. Finding not a single trace of his brother he would plop down onto the floor, the tears that had been forming in his eyes flowing out down his face.

((Damn. Vegas kept me away for too long))


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 26, 2010)

The audience stared in fear at the black cloud. It gave an evil grin and approached them. everyone slowly backed away.
"What just happened?" asked Mera in confusion. 
"I think you had a nightmare," Neure said.
The cloud shot forward to one man. Before he could react, it surrounded him. Everyone stared. The reporter stared and the cameraman filmed.
And suddenly the cloud rose above him. Everyone screamed and ran but the reporter and cameraman, three scientists, Neure, and Mera. Something had happened to the man. his skin had turned purple and he had an unnaturally wide, sharp-toothed grin. His view immediately turned to Mera. She seemed paralyzed.
Neure realized what the man was doing, so he said "Mera, run. Run now."


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 28, 2010)

This was just great - now she was being _followed_ by the Milotic. Having her way cut off, she stamped and snorted. "That's true enough. All you want is to ask questions?" she responded, a bit rudely - but she was trying to gauge where she could move to jump over the serpent. Heru nease was greater now, and now that she was staying in place, she could feel the pull tugging her in a different direction as well - though this one was much stronger. Resolving to ignore it, Nephtys tossed her head. "I felt it across the city... and a bit when I met a girl riding a Rapidash." That was it - she didn't need to know about the new feeling at all. Surely it would go away soon...

She looked over at the boy, who was currently kneeling on the docks - he hardly looked healthy at the moment. "I believe your trainer is sick. Maybe you should be taking better care of him, rather than questioning me," she told the Milotic, letting her mane and tail blaze up to reinforce the fact that she did not want to be here. "I didn't leave my herd just to be interrogated by you."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 28, 2010)

Rose looked up a bit in silence as the girl said hello. Maybe she wouldn't bite. She hesitated for a few seconds, and then replied with a slight rise of her hand, "Hello."

Satisfied, Bayleef turned her head and grinned as if to say Rose should be less timid. The trainer made a bit of a grumpy face, but other than that didn't show any signs of distaste. She looked over at the water and stepped up to the railing, resting her arms on it and watching the sea blankly. For once she was actually not being afraid of someone, even after she had said hello. Maybe Bayleef's seeds were helping. But since the salt of the sea overpowered even nearby scents, she couldn't really tell.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 28, 2010)

Lacuna held in a sigh as the other trainer finally said hello. She seemed rather shy - and although the Bayleef's aroma was still in effect, she wanted to avoid scaring the other person.

"In case you were wondering, my name's Lacuna," she said, trying to sound cheerful enough that the other Trainer wouldn't be frightened anymore. Besides, Lacuna wanted to learn her name so that her mind would stop calling her "the other trainer."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 28, 2010)

"Um..." Rose stuttered, still reluctant. Bayleef nosed her open palm encouragingly, though, and the Trainer giggled a little bit. "I'm Rose," she replied, her voice still awfully quiet and bashful. She sighed as she watched the ocean; they were getting further and further away from Cherrygrove now, the point where she almost couldn't see it. But wherever they were going, it sounded fun. She had overheard someone talking about Vermilion -- was that in Kanto? Maybe she could catch some new Pokemon there. She liked her Bayleef, but it would be nice to experience some other species.

As a cool ocean breeze blew by, she felt elated. It felt almost warm for some reason, as if it was summer... but she just liked the refreshing feeling of the cold breeze that pricked her skin ever so slightly before dying down. Feeling a great deal more cheerful, she introduced, "And this is Bayleef. She doesn't bite."


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 28, 2010)

Mera ran off as Neure sent out his Rotom without a second thought. "Stop that man!" he said. Rotom did as he was told and shocked the man with an attack. He fainted and his features returned to normal. The cloud was gone from all sight. Nobody knew where it was.

Neure followed Mera to an alley where she was hiding.
"Is it gone?" she asked.
"Well, sort of."
"Sort of?"
"Yes, the guy went back to normal," Neure explained, "but we can't find the cloud."
"oh."
"Listen, you've got to know about this thing. It's a nightmare you had. Nightmares tend to try to follow you, trap you, and get you. If you want to survive, we've got to find a way to stop it. I think I've heard of some scientist down in Kanto who can help us."
Mera was startled by what he was implying.
"Are you saying we have to leave here?" she said.
"I'm afraid we have no other choice."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 28, 2010)

Lacuna felt a bit more satisfied as "the other trainer" introduced herself as Rose. She seemed slightly spaced out, but then again Lacuna did that too, so she probably wouldn't think it odd. Again, she couldn't read minds - but also Rose's thoughts might not interest her. A person's head belonged to them, she guessed...

"The ship's going to a whole different region," she told Rose, even though nobody had asked a question. And then the Bayleef was mentioned.

"I don't see why she would bite," Lacuna said, and brought out the fifth Poke Ball in her belt. "But has she ever wanted to meet new Pokemon?"

Just about spontaneously, she released the Pokemon inside - it was a rounded blue and red ... thing. The only way to describe it was "thing." It was actually a Porygon-Z.

"This is Slipseed," she said, motioning towards the levitating cyber-Pokemon with her hand. "He's really ... slippery."

Already Slipseed was slowly spinning in circles around Bayleef, examining her closely while occasionally rotating his head a full 360 degrees. His (its?) intentions appeared friendly, although it was hard to tell from a half-machine what it was thinking.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 29, 2010)

She gasped with a strangely glazed look in her eyes as she watched the serpentine Pokemon chase after a Rapidash. She felt a bit dizzy... sort of like... hitting that thing with an attack. Hitting both of them and stopping this senselessness...

The girl opened her mouth a few times, then closed it. On and off again, it was... a bit spooking... but nothing seemed to happen. It was like she wanted some sort of energy, that tingling she could feel throughout her many limbs... to come surging out. She gasped and choked for a while, and then seemed to snap out of it when she saw that the guy was having a bit of a moment too.

"He... hello? Are you... okay?"


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 30, 2010)

At the Slateport harbor, Neure and Mera boarded the boat.
They unpacked and let out their pokemon. Mera had a Sneasel, and it didn't seem so fond of Rotom. Neure banged on the TV trying to get it to work. It didn't.
"Aww, come on! My show's on! Oh that's great, I get to choose between static and the orange show!"
"What's the orange show?", Mera asked.
Rotom possessed the television.
"Orange," Neure explained. Mera laughed.
"Whatever," she said, "let's just go outside."
They went outside. A group of families on a trip to Vermillion was chatting with each other. Some parents were trying to keep their kids from jumping into the water. Nobody but Neure and Mera looked up at the sky. A small black blur floated slowly through the sky. It floated straight into a large cloud. And in mere seconds that cloud turned grey. Thunder boomed in the distance, and the winds began to move chaotically. They had been followed.


----------



## Mai (Jul 30, 2010)

"Humans are weak," 

Then the rapidash walked off.

_Well that was rude._

Eiffie was confused. People were leaving, and so much was happening. Plus she was getting this weird feeling coming from the city. She heard something, and it sounded so nice. It sounded like her friends and herself playing a game. She wanted to come over there and investigate it, but she also wanted to talk with her new friends. _I think I'll stay here._

_But I'm still curious._

"Hey guys. Do you hear that nice song?"


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 30, 2010)

Spike stood back up. He could still feel his head throbbing a little bit, but it wasn't too bad. He reached into his bag and took a couple of aspirin from a small pocket... at least he had come prepared. He then stared at the Rapidash. Something about her... it was almost as if she had caused the sudden rush of energy through his body and head. But why was that?

Tanya just shook her head and returned to her trainer. "He is fine. This isn't the first time this has happened... But I wonder... Well, suit yourself. I hope you figure out what it is you're searching for, and not let it just slip away,  but I warn you to be careful and not to stay in the city long. It's obvious you haven't been around many humans." She then began to speak in english, to Spike and the female human. "They will be leaving shortly. They are searching for something instinctively, and it led them here."

Spike nodded, stroking his beautiful sea serpent's body. "Well, good enough, I suppose. Let's just go. I won't bother returning you, so just follow me." He walked onto a large, rather luxurious-looking cruise ship, with Tanya slithering right after him. The ship, bound for Sunyshore, was preparing to leave.


----------

